# Horsey folk soap opera



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The Young and the Horsey.

Sold hay to horsey family for about 5 yrs.They were always slow on paying and got farther and farther behind.All the sudden no more ph calls and won't return my calls and about $2000 behind.I see another guy delivering hay to them,I mentioned to him to make sure to get pd.Well I didn't know he got the horsey daughter knocked up so he gets to feed the horses for free I presume.Any way a few yrs later the horsey parents call for hay,pay up the old bill in full and pay for hay on a cash basis now.Well horsey daughter and other hay guy are in a custody battle over the kid so no more free hay from him.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, sounds like he got tired of the situation......I've meet a few "horsey gals" from time to time that upon first impression, one would say, Wow.....after a few conversations you leave shaking your head and hoping you don't have to come back....


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, sounds like he got tired of the situation......I've meet a few "horsey gals" from time to time that upon first impression, one would say, Wow.....after a few conversations you leave shaking your head and hoping you don't have to come back....


 Almost does not matter how much a horse costs, buying it will be the cheapest part of the deal.

Gal with a horse or two is very high maintenance.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Another episode of "As the Round Baler Turns"...

Methinks his free nights of passion weren't necessarily free.....


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

"Horsey folk soap opera." I love it 



somedevildawg said:


> Lol, sounds like he got tired of the situation......I've meet a few "horsey gals" from time to time that upon first impression, one would say, Wow.....after a few conversations you leave shaking your head and hoping you don't have to come back....


Yeah, but then we see a shapely pair of tight jeans sitting astride a horse and we lose all control..... :wub:


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

" another guy delivering hay to them" know that man sure is one heck of a salesman what he won't do to get a hay sale  hehehehe


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RockmartGA said:


> "Horsey folk soap opera." I love it
> 
> Yeah, but then we see a shapely pair of tight jeans sitting astride a horse and we lose all control..... :wub:


Her jeans did have a shape XXL.They don't make enough whiskey that I would of ever went there.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Should be "Horsey folk Opera".

Too often there is not enough soap used.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

stack em up said:


> Another episode of "As the Round Baler Turns"...
> 
> Methinks his free nights of passion weren't necessarily free.....


As a SF write once said: "TANSTAAFL" (There ain't no such thing as a free lunch.)

Substitute your choice of words for "lunch".

Ralph


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Coondle said:


> Should be "Horsey folk Opera".
> 
> Too often there is not enough soap used.





Coondle said:


> Should be "Horsey folk Opera".
> 
> Too often there is not enough soap used.


X2 LOL


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, sounds like he got tired of the situation......I've meet a few "horsey gals" from time to time that upon first impression, one would say, Wow.....after a few conversations you leave shaking your head and hoping you don't have to come back....


there 2 in our neighborhood sisters.. got about 5 or 6 horses and a zebra even .. 1 young guy that works for us use to date 1 of them.. said that's all she talked about was the horses. She found out that he works in our hay crew and is try'n to hook up with him again... I told him she's just a Hay Whore.. looking for free hay.. told him just last week to think with the head that he wears his hat on...


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Her jeans did have a shape XXL.They don't make enough whiskey that I would of ever went there.


Beauty is only a light switch away !!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Meanwhile back at Carla's a fire breaks out in the hayloft. Seems her ex boyfriend's wife was just a little upset with the goins on....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

And Barrel racing Betty's BF say's he has back problems so you will have to unload 250 bales and stack them... by yourself while he look's a porn on his smart ph and drink's cold beer and tells ya how to stack them.... before he writes you a bad check when you told them CASH ONLY


----------

